# Was haltet ihr von unserer Page



## Kalma (23. April 2006)

Beitrag wurde entfernt!


----------



## Azi (23. April 2006)

Ähm, .com, .net, .de, .org?
Ansonsten ist die Seite ganz ok, ich würd die Fehlermeldung "Server nicht gefunden" eventuell noch unterdrücken^^


----------



## fanste (23. April 2006)

Die Endung lautet
.de .vu


----------



## Azi (23. April 2006)

Ach so^^
Das wird wohl seit neustem ersetzt: . d e . v u
Ich kann die Seite leider wegen einem nich schließbarem Popup nicht anschauen...

So, jetzt hats doch geklappt:
Hmm, mir gefällt die Seite ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz, die Farben sind zu warnend (gelb - organge - schwarz). Und es gibt keine Textformatierung, also Absätze, Überschriften, etc..


----------



## _L_ (23. April 2006)

Hi
Mir persönlich gefallen die Fraben auch nicht so besonders. Vielleicht liegt es auch nicht direkt an den Farben, sondern an der Intensität. Ich denke, wenn du die Fraben etwas blasser machen würdest, würde die Page schon "professioneller" aussehen.

Allerdings habe ich noch einen Fehler entdeckt: Wenn man in die Gallerie geht und anschliessend wieder auf "Homepage" klickt um zur Startseite zurück zu kehren, bleibt die untere Navigation mit den Bildern trotzdem.

Gruss _L_


----------



## Kalma (23. April 2006)

jo... das mit der galerie weiß ich.....
Werde ich ändern...


Man sieht sich
David


----------



## Kalma (23. April 2006)

Hier ist der richtige Link


----------



## elmyth (23. April 2006)

Hui, ich sah nur Augenkrebs... ich find die Seite irgendwie anstrengend


----------



## Blackylein (23. April 2006)

da muss ich dir recht geben


----------

